# Godzilla's new thread



## chitodadon (Mar 24, 2013)

Well Godzilla is awake now he ate a lil bit of quail and drank sone water

from Samsung Galaxy S3


from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 29, 2013)

Just chillen

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 31, 2013)

Godzilla is getting his weight back up

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking good. He was getting us nervous for a while.


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks man I appreciate everything that u did for him

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Mar 31, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Thanks man I appreciate everything that u did for him
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



He looks good. Keep up the good work!


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Apr 21, 2013)

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 21, 2013)

Glad he's catching up now  niles is too. Big round belly. Love it!!!


----------



## chitodadon (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks I'm glad too

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (May 12, 2013)

Haven't measured him but he is over 3 ft

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## mduke3 (May 12, 2013)

He's lookin' good!


----------



## chitodadon (May 12, 2013)

Thanks

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 12, 2013)

Nice!  niles is up to 25" now. And he's on i think his 3rd or 4th shed since march. Yaaaay!


----------



## chitodadon (May 12, 2013)

That's good

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (May 19, 2013)

Today I let godzilla free roam for 5 minutes and when I went to get him he was not letting me get him lol he has been dieing to free roam the apartment and also he measured up at 40 1/2"

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## viejo (May 19, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> Today I let godzilla free roam for 5 minutes and when I went to get him he was not letting me get him lol he has been dieing to free roam the apartment and also he measured up at 40 1/2"
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3


 Ahah! another apartment dweller. I'm still getting up the nerve to let Bubba (38+") have free access to my apartment. I have pretty much 'tegu proofed' the place by covering up hidey holes but am not too sure how things are going to go with my male cat ( probably a whole lot of indifference if I'm lucky). I also have a spooky ringneck parrot but he will be locked up when the 'dragon' is at prowl.


----------



## chitodadon (May 24, 2013)

Question everyone godzilla has been going thriugh some changes he now wakes up with us at 6am he eats less and has a bad attitude been huffin a lot also how long does puberty last because he started sperm plugs at 5 months old the hibernated for 3 months almost

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (May 24, 2013)

viejo said:


> Ahah! another apartment dweller. I'm still getting up the nerve to let Bubba (38+") have free access to my apartment. I have pretty much 'tegu proofed' the place by covering up hidey holes but am not too sure how things are going to go with my male cat ( probably a whole lot of indifference if I'm lucky). I also have a spooky ringneck parrot but he will be locked up when the 'dragon' is at prowl.



Hopefully they get along amd good luck

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 24, 2013)

I love godzilla a great looking Tegu


----------



## BatGirl1 (May 24, 2013)

Soon we are putting up removable slide-in doors to block off my kitchen from the other rooms so the animals can play and run safely in there. ( no dangers or little holes to escape into. And the floor is poop resistant! Haha) it will be like a playroom for the ferrets and hedgehog and tegu. Of course they will play SEPERATELY...i don't want any fighting or anyone becoming a tasty snack. ;p


----------



## chitodadon (May 24, 2013)

sarefina said:


> I love godzilla a great looking Tegu


Thank u

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (May 26, 2013)

I dint know y but this is Godzilla favorite new spot he gets in but can't get out also

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 13, 2013)

Not fully accurate because he isn't straght but I got 43" I'm happy he growing

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jun 13, 2013)

Awww.he looks great


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 13, 2013)

Looking like a monster!! You're doing great with him


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 13, 2013)

Thankd y'all he will be 11 months on Saturday and he hibernated for 3 months also

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice yeah my guy will be 1 in july he was down for almost 7 months though Kimbo needs to catch up lol. Is that a ferret leash on him??


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 13, 2013)

No a dog harness lol 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 24, 2013)

He getting heavy now
from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Carnicero (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice bro godzilla is a big boy!


----------



## chitodadon (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks man

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 6, 2013)

Just measured Godzilla hevis now 46"

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Omg that's awesome!!!


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 6, 2013)

Yup and his hatch date is July 15 he will be 1

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nice! Almost his birthday! Niles i don't know hatch date but i got him sept 11, 2013. I think he was like 3 months old or something. He was 16inches


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 12, 2013)

Ok so I added leaves from the park wit bigs today too Godzilla enclosure bit I also noticed that the last two days he has been real lazy moving slowly amd not eating and didn't poop is he ok or os he just adjusting
from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jul 13, 2013)

Are there any outside bugs that can be bad for tegus? I'm not sure. I know ants are bad, like when they got into my tarantula tank. But maybe he is just getting used to the new smells and textures etc. (?)


----------



## jtrux (Jul 15, 2013)

You mentioned previously that he was getting a little cranky, has that stage passed?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 15, 2013)

Yea he passed that stage

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 18, 2013)

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 25, 2013)

Wonder y Godzilla got darker instead of lighter and still having hard time wit head and tail shed

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jul 25, 2013)

What is your humidity on average?


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 25, 2013)

70%

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 25, 2013)

Can't get it higher until I get a humidifier

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh...i see. I run a fogger plus have peat in there that I soak down with a garden sprayer. I try to keep it in the 80% but sometimes it does go to 70%... i think he burrows in the peat to get moisture too. It helps soften the skin.


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 25, 2013)

Zilla doesn't burrow in the dirt 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 25, 2013)

Feeding video





from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## chitodadon (Jul 31, 2013)

Look how much his color changed since march




Size Comparison from 3 months old to now
from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## KSTAR (Aug 14, 2013)

Zilla looking good bruh


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## jtrux (Aug 15, 2013)

Wow, he looks completely different.


----------



## chitodadon (Aug 16, 2013)

Yea he does its weird lol he looks like his father now 

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## KSTAR (Sep 14, 2013)

I remember seeing zilla at that age...that boy was looking crazy...


----------

